# Can I still have my homebirth after 42 weeks? update pic!



## GeorgeyGal

Does anyone have any info on this? Im 42 weeks today, had my bloody show and some surges so hoping it will kick off soon, I just dont want to come to call the midwife and be told to go into hospital and not know my rights. Ive been for monitoring this week alls fine and Im low risk? I just dont want to get to the stage when Im in full blown labour and they wont send someone out.


----------



## Celesse

They should still send someone to you. _Technically_ you will be delivering at home against medical advice but they still have a duty of care to send someone out. 

I was 42+0 when I was in labour at home and I got my midwives. They where more cautious when the labour started going wrong. LO's heart rate was high and I feel that had I been 37+0 to 41+6 weeks they would have been comfortable to let me "wait and see" a little longer (though I'm talking maybe another hour at home). But as it was they advised I go in at that point and thats what I did. 

Hows it going now? Any progress?


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Well the surges are getting stronger I think, seem to last longer and Ive been having them since 8am about every 20 mins or so. Hospital just called they have asked me to come in for some monitoring if I can, I made it clear on the phone I wont be persuaded to stay in but they said I can go home after so thats what Im doing now. Also had a clear out 30mins ago and feeling sick and jittery so hopefully wont be long now as long as these surges dont fizzle out. x


----------



## lousielou

Thinking of you Georgey! :D


----------



## Celesse

Hope you are back home soon. I had to go in for my well being scan in early labour. On the one hand it got me moving and distracted me from the waiting but on the other hand I just wanted to stay at home and labour!


----------



## sam#3

good luck x


----------



## indigo_fairy

Yey! Good luck! Be thinking of you wishing you good labour vibes :flower:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Thinking of you! I dont have any answers, but I hope things go your way :hugs:


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Thanks guys, well bub's heartrate is fine, his head is fully engaged, no wonder I couldnt roll over in bed last night, my pelvis is knackered! all she could feel was his shoulders! OH said he was seeing contractions on the monitor even though I couldnt really feel them, Im still feeling the surges, about 4 an hour, funnily enough the ones I couldnt feel registered higher on the monitor, Im so used to them now though as had them for 2 weeks off and on Im just hoping they get stronger now and carry on.

The midwife said Id have to come in again for monitoring tomorrow morning and speak to a registrar about how long I wish to hold off from induction, urgh, wonder who I get eh, on my notes yesterday it said I was due in this morning to discuss induction which I wasnt aware of, Ive already had the scare stories from one consultant I dont want to hear it again tomorrow. I feel so close to going into labour I think Ill just say Sunday for induction as I have a feeling it would have happened by then anyway and if not at least Ill be in early labour and hopefully will have a natural birth as possible anyway just with a pessary, I think that sounds like a plan! :thumbup:


----------



## ambreen359

Good luck x


----------



## Celesse

how you doing? Any progress/news?


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Hi, well, monitoring went well today but I have a UTI unfortunately so Im on antibiotics :nope: least theyve captured it early anyway. 

I was almost certain I was having mild contractions, obviously not as the monitor didnt pick up any, must just be strong BH. Its been the 5th day of monitoring at the hospital, Im not as stressed now I have a plan, Ive said I will agree to ARM on Saturday, hopefully I can be left to progress as I feel Im so near anyway, hopefully the hypno will help and I can still have my waterbirth, my cervix is about 2cm maybe more now and soft and low. 

At least I went in today with a plan rather than them tell me when Id have to come for induction. I really am physically and mentally drained now, really cant be doing with going to the hospital everyday its too much. 

Im still slightly hopefully Ill go into labour by tomorrow though, maybe I will now Im more relaxed and not stressing.


----------



## indigo_fairy

Wow your baby really is waiting until s/he is proper ready for this world and his/her grand entrance! Glad you're not feeling as stressed, good luck :flower:


----------



## noileena

I hope things go well for you - I'm due to start having monitoring from Monday - how are the midwives being, are they still supportive of your HB plans?


----------



## GeorgeyGal

noileena said:


> I hope things go well for you - I'm due to start having monitoring from Monday - how are the midwives being, are they still supportive of your HB plans?

Well I havent seen my own midwife since week 41 when she went ahead and booked me in for induction for week 42 (weds just gone), felt pretty lost as I didnt have another appointment booked with her, felt like she has washed her hands of me, but phoned her and asked her to refer me for monitoring, today being the 6th day on the trot of it! 

I have agreed to induction tomorrow, it has taken alot of thought I can tell you but I dont think I can mentally and physically carry on for much longer. Ive found the midwives, usually the younger ones or students very supportive in waiting but the registrars are very, 'its dangerous to go beyond 42 weeks!' so Ive been in tears most times Ive come out, as Ive had to hear about induction everytime Ive gone in. My advice would be, politely say you are well aware of the risks and have done your research but wish to carry on being monitored for now. Then at least you can tell them when you feel youve had enough and tell them a date if it comes to that. I wish I had said that from day one as they kept writing on my notes - 'will make a decision when to be induced at next visit' - when I hadnt, which meant they wouldnt let me go until a registrar had seen me for yet another lecture.

Re HB, my midwife hasnt advised, nor has anyone else Ive seen so if I were to go into labour before my induction tomorrow I would labour at home as planned. I know policies vary but of course they have to send someone out and of course if I was near the end of labour there would be no negotiation anyway of going in. 

Good luck, hopefully will go our way! x:thumbup:


----------



## noileena

Oh GeorgeGal, I really feel for you. I'm sure you're very aware of the risks of going 'overdue', but certainly shouldn't feel bullied into making a decision. I gave in and had a sweep yesterday and am probably going to have another tomorrow, and my mw has booked me in for monitoring on Monday - I wish I could refuse to have that as the idea of going to hospital every day seems very wearing, as you've found it, but I feel like I have to play ball to some extent to be bale to achieve what I want.

Thank you for the advice - I will try to remain assertive, but I bet it's so difficult in the face of their 'evidence' - I have a funny feeling they won't be analysing the risks of induction to the same extent as they'll scrutinise our decisions not to be induced...!

Good luck - I hope that your experience doesn't get you down - you have held out as long as you can for both yourself and your baby, and let's hope your experience in hospital is positive.


----------



## SmokyJoe78

noileena said:


> Thank you for the advice - I will try to remain assertive, but I bet it's so difficult in the face of their 'evidence' - I have a funny feeling they won't be analysing the risks of induction to the same extent as they'll scrutinise our decisions not to be induced...!

I think you're right on this one :winkwink: A lot of their statistics about being post 42 weeks are from the 1950's :wacko:


All the best Georgygirl - I bet you have one gel and then you'll be away :flower:


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Quick update - monitoring went well earlier, best experience yet, I guess because I have induction for tomorrow there was no 'lecture' the midwife was fab and stayed and chatted to me for a while about what to expect tomorrow, I really appreciated the support, left me feeling really positive. Plus she said I was getting a high reading on the monitor of 'tightenings' every 7 mins, I've been having them ever since as well, they have been getting stronger since I had my sweep, I just hope they turn into something tonight. 

Well, just got a phone call from hospital, the registrar wants me to go in AGAIN for monitoring, I got very upset and asked if there's anything wrong, they said no but wanted to err on the side of caution as Im over 42 weeks. So why didnt they tell me this early, twice in one day! Im feeling LO wriggle about quite happily, I was tempted to decline but felt irresponsible so Im going in yet again when I should be relaxing and preparing for tomorrow not stressing out. Thats the 6th time Ive been in now in 5 days and nothing is wrong!!! .:shrug:

Noileena - just to add if your BP measures high just ask them to take it again, as mines usually 70-75 but the last 2 visits its been just under 90 so have said its usually in the 70 range and theyve done it again and its been fine. You'd think theyd take it last thing not when youve rushed to get there eh.


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Oh no that's rubbish that they want you to go in again - I don't blame you for feeling that you'd better - hope it all goes ok :flower:


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Alls fine, was just 10 mins of HB monitoring, bubs was sleeping when had my one this morning so only moved twice compared to this evening when he was awake and doing the mexican wave so they are happy with that, just wanted to be extra cautious she said, was the lovely midwife from earlier so wasnt too bad. 

Just rewriting my birth plan now and getting everything together for tomorrow, unless he decides to totally surprise us and come tonight, Ill be writing up my birth story finally instead of just reading them, phew has definately been a journey to get here! I feel Ive done all I can for the best, can get excited now!!!:thumbup: G signing off...for now.


----------



## chuck

If you do decide to go ahead with the induction tomorrow it sounds like you wont need much to push your body into full labour as things seem to be on their way already so it shouldnt be a lengthy horrible process.

Just stick up for what you want and allow your body to do what it needs.


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Thanks Chuck, oh don't worry Ive learnt to be very assertive of late, Im still planning on my natural hypnobirth and feel a little gentle kick start will be all it takes. I have a good feeling about it, Id be worrying if my body wasnt showing any signs of being ready but I feel like Ive started already and baby and I are ready. x


----------



## chuck

Good Luck today GG!!!

Will be thinking of you!


----------



## lousielou

^^ Me too :)


----------



## chuck

All these new born pics are making me super broody and impatient to have my HB and I'm only 36 weeks!

Can't wait to hear from GG and fingers crossed for a lovely positive induction story!


----------



## kellykr

Just a suggestion - you may want to search for the website on spinning babies. (This forum won't let me post the name right now but the search should get you there).

Sometimes if the baby is not locked in "just right" it will delay labor. I was late with a baby and after reading the articles on that website decided to float on my belly for a day (several hours) in a pool. I made sure to lay on my side the rest of the day and then I felt some movements of the baby's head like changing position. Then there was stillness for 2 hours - then I went into labor and proceeded to give a wonderful homebirth!


Good luck to you!


----------



## noileena

I hope today has been positive for you xx


----------



## SarahSausage

Ooh! Good luck GeorgeyGal.


----------



## chuck

OOOOHHHh I wonder how missy GG got on yesterday?!


----------



## PeanutBean

I thought I'd been keeping up to date with this thread, that or Georgey had had her baby, I must've dreamt it! :wacko: I hope everything has gone well.


----------



## RoxyRoo

I hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Ahh as I type I have my gorgeous boy Jeremiah happily sleeping next to me in his moses basket. I thought the day would never come but he is here and doing amazing! It is only our second day home, wow what a journey where do I start!! I will type up a full birth story but just to brief, I w9 as induced with pessary, surges started thick n fast (I had been having them previous 2 weeks also) I did my hypno breathing and visualisation and was managing really well even though I was wondering why I wasnt having a break in between surges and the pressure was all in my lower back, I couldnt sit down the pressure was so immense. Anyway I got to 5cm on gas n air and was keeping nice and calm through what seemed never ending surges, I had no recollection of time at all, after 9 hours I was completely exhaused especially as I couldnt sit or lie down for a rest so asked for epidural to get some sleep as I had had no sleep for days by then due to slow labour. That was when I really zoned out as I had to sit completely still like a rag doll and everyone commented how calm I was. To cut a long story short, I was fully dilated and ready to push after another 10 hours and they then told me baby was back to back, which explains the full on back labour! I tried lying on my side for a few hours but he wasnt budging so ended up having a c section, but honestly it was great, I was so relieved and it was amazing, my OH got photos of him being born and I got to see him straight after and have skin to skin and breatfeeding shortly after. 

OH has just made me some grub so better grab it whilst its hot!! So to recap hypnobirthing really helped me through what could have been a traumatic experience but I have no regrets and am so happy!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations! It sounds like a long haul and that you did really well. It's brilliant how positive you sound. Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## ambreen359

congratulations x


----------



## noileena

Congratulations - glad you had a postive outcome xx


----------



## hch

congratulations hun x


----------



## SmokyJoe78

congratulations GeorgeyGal :happydance:
Fantastic news - I love your LO's name :D


----------



## GeorgeyGal

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Jerrmiah.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## PeanutBean

What a cutie chunkster!


----------



## hch

what a cutie!


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Aw... gorgeous :D


----------



## Bournefree

Congratulations GG!!!!HE IS BEAUTIFUL!
XX


----------

